# Might Buy A 2004 25rs-s (have Questions)



## gilly (Nov 20, 2007)

Wannabe Newbie here. What can you tell me about this unit? From what I gather 02-03-04 Outbacks were made by Lite-Way and then from 2005 on Keystone? Is this true and would the 2004 have the same quality as the 08 Keystone Outback we saw the other day in a showroom? We haven't seen this trailer and wonder if there are pics of the same unit on this site- especially the interior floorplan. Did they have outside stove/sinks back then? We are considering this unit or a 2004 Grand Surveyor GS-272. Any comments on pros or cons of either unit- especially quality? 
Glad I found this informative and helpful site........


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

gilly said:


> Wannabe Newbie here. What can you tell me about this unit? From what I gather 02-03-04 Outbacks were made by Lite-Way and then from 2005 on Keystone? Is this true and would the 2004 have the same quality as the 08 Keystone Outback we saw the other day in a showroom? We haven't seen this trailer and wonder if there are pics of the same unit on this site- especially the interior floorplan. Did they have outside stove/sinks back then? We are considering this unit or a 2004 Grand Surveyor GS-272. Any comments on pros or cons of either unit- especially quality?
> Glad I found this informative and helpful site........


Welcome Gilly! I can't tell you much about the pre-05 models...I'll leave that to others who know it well. BUT - we had an '05 25RSS and simply LOVED IT!!! You might try a search on the model you are particularly looking for and you may well find some photos... Good luck with your search!!


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

My understanding is that Lite-Way was just a division of Keystone, the fact is there isn't any difference really. Same production line and crew. Good example is the Keystone er I mean Key Performance Raptor. Its a Keystone but they slap Key Performance on for some reason, only guess is that its some finance arm or they couldn't get the website.

As with buying anything new or used do a very good detailed pre-delivery inspection to make sure you are not buying any unknown problems or lemon. Yes there have been a few lemon colored Outbacks built by Gilligan and friends over the years, but that said Gilligan works for every RV company out there.


----------



## Morgueman (Dec 3, 2006)

gilly said:


> Wannabe Newbie here. What can you tell me about this unit? From what I gather 02-03-04 Outbacks were made by Lite-Way and then from 2005 on Keystone? Is this true and would the 2004 have the same quality as the 08 Keystone Outback we saw the other day in a showroom? We haven't seen this trailer and wonder if there are pics of the same unit on this site- especially the interior floorplan. Did they have outside stove/sinks back then? We are considering this unit or a 2004 Grand Surveyor GS-272. Any comments on pros or cons of either unit- especially quality?
> Glad I found this informative and helpful site........


Hi Wannabe Newbie,

I've really enjoyed our 25RSS, although we're selling ours to try "motorhoming"...yes, our friends think we go through RVs like they're tissues, but we gotta live the way we like. Assuming you get one that wasn't built by "Gilligan," which really is a small minority of the units built, just make sure your tow vehicle is sufficient to carry and pull the Outback. IMO, how well your tow vehicle handles the travel trailer makes a huge impact on your camping satisfaction.

Have fun!
Eric


----------



## GarethsDad (Apr 4, 2007)

We have a 2003 25rss and it is as good or (I think so) better than the new ones. Ours has the outside cooktop but was not offered with the sink and also has the outside shower. If you have any other questions just ask, and welcome to Outbackers. James


----------



## Richard1 (Oct 7, 2007)

Hi, I have been camping 25 years and have had 10 different travel trailers and motorhomes. I just bought a 2002 25 rss a couple weeks ago and towed it 4 1/2 hours home. my wife and I have looked at *all the layouts through the years *and this 25rss is the best trailer we like, the inside room is the best layout for us, the towing was light it tracked right behind me with no issues. The best part, is all the room in the interior, you are not bumpig into each other. I believe this is the best choice we made. Those front bunks are great for the kids,they have their own little room back there with a tv,lights heat and ac vent etc. We put up a curtain in the hall by the bathroom so they have their own room. We camped in it twice and now we see we made the correct choice by far. This is one of the most user friendly anf functional trailer that I have had,you will appreciate it if you all have to be inside if its pouring rain,everyone will be comfortable.I have an outside kitchen with no sink,just the stove, I am purchasing the outside faucet and sink from a RV dealer who I bought it from that i will install next year, the new faucet comes with the small flexable hose and the 15' flex hose with a sprayer. On the newer 25rss they put a cabinet on the foot of the queen bed and a shelf at the head. I looked a picture of the other trailer you mentioned and it is nice also. I myself personally like the 25rss better,all our freinds that see the interior and exterior cannot believe how nice the 25rss is and all the options and room with the dry weight of only 4961 lbs. We have all camped a long time, now they are thinking on trading theres and getting outbacks. When everything is expanded the room is not matched by any travel trailer,for all options, weight, cost etc. The re-sale is really great on a outback also. The other trailers are just trailers in my book, believe me if you ever want to sell your 25rss you will not have much of a problem,you could probabally break even or sell for a little less than the purchase price,believe me I have shopped for months trying to find one.
\\Rich



gilly said:


> Wannabe Newbie here. What can you tell me about this unit? From what I gather 02-03-04 Outbacks were made by Lite-Way and then from 2005 on Keystone? Is this true and would the 2004 have the same quality as the 08 Keystone Outback we saw the other day in a showroom? We haven't seen this trailer and wonder if there are pics of the same unit on this site- especially the interior floorplan. Did they have outside stove/sinks back then? We are considering this unit or a 2004 Grand Surveyor GS-272. Any comments on pros or cons of either unit- especially quality?
> Glad I found this informative and helpful site........


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Welcome gilly









Now that you have joined here and posted, you are officially a newbie......whether you buy an Outback or not.










John


----------



## dmbcfd (Sep 8, 2004)

I have owned an '04 25 RSS since February of '04. All the previous comments go for me as well. The layout has not changed with the exception of the queen slide differences. The '04 has a window at the foot of the bed where the newer models have an upper cabinet and the shelf above the headboard. I like the window and you probably won't miss the storage because there is so much elsewhere. I have the outside stove and shower. Fully loaded for a 2 week trip, it weighed 5900lbs. Max is 6000. I have had no problems except for dry rot on the tires and they were covered 50% by Duro. I got 5 new tires for $230 including shipping, good for another 4 years. From what I understand, 4 years is about average for trailer tires. Let me know if you have any more questions.

Mine is a Keystone product, I think the '03s were by Liteway.

Good luck,

Steve


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

We got an 03 used two years ago.

It has never had any issued, either the bugs were already worked out, or it never had any.

Took a trip west this year, and it performed flawlessly. We moved from a popup, and feel like we now have a mansion.

It is an excellent choice.

By the way, welcome!


----------



## prevish gang (Mar 19, 2006)

Had a 2003 by Lite Way for a year before we sold it to upgrade to a fifth wheel. That had nothing to do with the trailer itself. Loved the Outback and felt that the quality was a little better with the older ones than some of the newer ones we saw. That is one of the reasons we changed brand, but the main one was the lack of floor plan that we wanted. I felt that our cabinets were more solid than the new ones and some of the interiors had a "cheaper" feel than ours did.

I think you will love that floor plan. I only wished that the sofa slide had been beside the bed and the dinette slide had been in the kitchen. It would have been easier to pull out the jack knife sofa to lay flat for travel than it was to break down the table everytime we had to push in the rear slide. They did this with some of the other models and it just seems smarter to me. Are you listening Keystone???

Hope you become an owner and get started on your journey as an Outbacker.

Darlene


----------



## Swanie (Oct 25, 2004)

I have a 2003 Outback 21rs (by Liteway) but it is the same as Keystone. It performs great . . . no problems. Our next trailer will be an Outback, too, and we are looking at a 23rs or 25rss. After a normal inspection, I think you could expect it to perform as expected.


----------



## Alaskan OutBackers (Apr 2, 2005)

Welcome to the forum. My wife and I have had our 25RSS since Jan of 2005 with no problems. The only thing that we have done to it is add some mods, however I believe we have do one or more. We have a family of 5 well six if u count the pup and couldnt be happier. We have discussed getting rid of it and get a motorhome and usually dump the idea very quickly.


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

We love our 25rss. It's the perfect combination of size and functionality for our little family of 4. The kids love the bunks and we love the sofa slide in the middle.


----------

